# Looking for a merkwan recipe...



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone have one they'll share?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nevermind...I found one almost immediately after posting this. :-[

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/thread?id=575699


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

*Copied from the Florida Sportsman Forum All Credit goes to FLYNUTT*

Materials needed are :

# 4 or equivalent Mustad 34007, barb mashed and sharpened with mill file
Danville Flat waxed thread, in brown / rootbeer color
Tan craft Fur / Brown permanent marker
Gold Krystal Flash
Puglisi Streamer Brush ( 04 orange )
Aunt Lydias or equivalent Brown yarn
Small gold bead chain eyes or 1/50oz lead eyes
20 LB test Fluorocarbon


Start by tying the Craft Fur and Krystal Flash at a 45 degree angle, mark tail and cement











Continue by Palmering Puglisi Streamer Brush for tail butt and cement










After palmering is complete, it should resemble this. Skinny thread area at hook eye is there for eye and weedguard tying room.










Secure Aunt Lydias yarn pieces like you would on a Merkin, figure 8 tying, and cement










Trim crab to shape, secure eyes; Clouser style, add weedguard ( mash ends of Fluorocarbon to reduce bulk at hook eye ) and cement










Here with both ends tied together. A well tied fly “ should “ have “ 0 “ material covering hook eye….cut above loop and the ‘ V “ style weedguard is formed.










End product begging to be cast….to a tailer












Capt. Jan - Can we start a fly recipe library? Sure would be nice!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> *Copied from the Florida Sportsman Forum All Credit goes to FLYNUTT*


That's the one I linked to Gramps. 



> Capt. Jan - Can we start a fly recipe library? Sure would be nice!


We have one already, although it's not been updated with newer submissions.
http://www.microskiff.com/reviews/fly-fishing.html


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I got that link from you  Just wanted to give him credit and bring the info to our forum.

Did not realize we had an official spot for the patterns. Need to learn some new ones, got the Clousers down.

Thanks HaMm3r.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I need the authors permission to make permanent pages out of patterns. 

Post them up and let me know we have your permission to make a static page out of them and I'll get it done.

Cheers


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Here we go...I found a video of the (mer)kwan tying technique. Not exactly the same recipe, but close enough.

http://fishbuzz.tv/?channel=flytie&videofile=fishbuzz/flyfishing/kwan


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I will tie mine up for you all tomorrow..........its a beaut.


----------

